# Patch Hounds - Beagles



## StikR (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm finding these dogs and their history very interesting. I now own 6 AKC patch hounds and have more coming.  Willet Randall is the grandfather of this breed.  I have some dogs that go back to his breeding.  They are amazing little hounds.  Mine are all 15-17."

There are several good books on them.  I'll try to dig them up and post the names of them.

Here is a pic of a buddies 16" AKC Patch female that is one of the prettiest beagles I've ever seen...


----------



## Dog Hunter (Jan 16, 2013)

Good looking dog.  Deer or Rabbit?


----------



## Lowjack (Jan 16, 2013)

Very Pretty !


----------



## StikR (Jan 16, 2013)

that is a rabbit dog.  I have some off of the same cross that she is off of and I run deer with all of mine


----------



## Lowjack (Jan 18, 2013)

Who sells these ?


----------



## swamprat93 (Jan 27, 2013)

very pretty dog


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 28, 2013)

Nice looking hound. I have a beagle and he is just a DEAR dog. The only thing he runs is my lab.


----------

